# quotes from the Skyline Forum



## Accord_SiR (May 13, 2003)

origionally posted by "94blackSER"
Location: Chicago
Car: '94 Nissan Sentra SE-R
Posts: 38

Well it's not a R35 anymore because it doesn't utilize the RB26DETT. I now uses the VQ35DE so i think it will be called the V35. I agree with you 100% Nissan has dropped the ball on their new shit. *They had phucked up their whole car line when they disappointed the world with the " new" SE-R Spec-V. It should have used the SR20DET engine instead of the QR25 garbage.* Anyhow thats when it all started and now they are only taking that knife that they have implanted into their own hearts and twisting it with a new Skyline. The R-32 is waaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy better than the new Skyline! There was no room for improvement from the R-34 V-Spec but some assmunch from Nissan apparently thought so!


__________________
My classic loves me.....


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

If this guy is so smart then why is he posting on the internet rather than working in the corporate offices of Nissan USA?


----------



## Accord_SiR (May 13, 2003)

V Dude said:


> *If this guy is so smart then why is he posting on the internet rather than working in the corporate offices of Nissan USA? *


haha  yeah.... read some of this other stuff these guys wrote:

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=198089#post198089


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

what's the point of this thread?????? There will always be haters, don't let it bother you. Prove them wrong.


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

chimmike said:


> *what's the point of this thread?????? There will always be haters, don't let it bother you. Prove them wrong. *


LOL, you don't do a very good job ignoring the GXE haters, especially if they are Spec V owners.


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

6 pages of crap about bringing the Skyling over, and not one word about the financial ability of Nissan to do so, nor of emmission standards, and only a few words discussing whether there is a large enough American market for it.

Why would Nissan do it if the 350z is selling like crazy? Totally unnecessary.

Yeah, it's a badass car, but that isn't everything.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

V Dude said:


> *6 pages of crap about bringing the Skyling over, and not one word about the financial ability of Nissan to do so, nor of emmission standards, and only a few words discussing whether there is a large enough American market for it.
> 
> Why would Nissan do it if the 350z is selling like crazy? Totally unnecessary.
> 
> Yeah, it's a badass car, but that isn't everything. *



The 350z and skyline are in completely different categories, that's like saying "why come out with the 350z when the sentra is selling like crazy". The Silvia would be more of a competition for the 350, not the skyline


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> *The 350z and skyline are in completely different categories, that's like saying "why come out with the 350z when the sentra is selling like crazy". The Silvia would be more of a competition for the 350, not the skyline *


How much would a Skyline cost if Nissan sold it over here? Would it be around 50 grand and compete with the Corvette?


----------



## Cougs (Dec 4, 2002)

The main thing to remember is that the Skyline, while well known to tuners and car enthusiasts (and kids who play Gran Turismo), is not a name that rings a bell with more than 80% of the population in the US. Were I in Nissan's position (and i am not, I'm only speculating), I would do as they have done, which is release the 350Z, let it reap the accolades and the sales. The recognition is out there and the plaudits for the chassis and engine are being made. Then, three years down the road, after things quiet down and they figure out the best way to release it (slow public leaks of information, car shows, etc.), they release the GT-R (and only it...no point to release the "skyline", considering we already have it). There needs to be support nation-wide for the car. I would love to own one, but can't. That goes without saying for a lot of us. We have our cars we try to make like icons (like the GT-R) and some succeed, but not all of us even have the monetary resources to turn a good conditioned 240SX into a Silvia, let alone an older sentra into a street beast. That being said, for me, it'd be nice to know that it is available and something i could buy as time goes along. For now, we just give Nissan a little time to make its cash, then turns its marketing program away from pulling out of financial instability with its bread and butter cars (which aren't so "bread and butter" to us) and its halo cars like the 350Z. As soon as the nation (and not just the enthusiasts) realize what Nissan has to offer, they'll make the effort and the GT-R will be here.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

V Dude said:


> *How much would a Skyline cost if Nissan sold it over here? Would it be around 50 grand and compete with the Corvette? *


yeah I believe the r34 gt-r was selling for around 55k USD, it would be a prime target for the corvette territory


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> *yeah I believe the r34 gt-r was selling for around 55k USD, it would be a prime target for the corvette territory *


Okay, so it would be a different market. I stand corrected, even if the 350z would take away some of it's sales, since it so much cheaper and supposedly competes with the Corvette (according to mags anyways).

Although, I'm sure Nissan would bring it over if they thought they could make some money. Altima and Maxima seem to share similar markets. XTerra and Pathfinder also. And how about the FX45? I didn't even know there was a market for that thing, but okay!


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

yeah, I just wish they had brought over the Silvia (not the watered down 240sx, the real Silvia), that would make me happy because it's not like I can afford a GT-R anyway


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

I had a hater at the track in an integra type r lastnight, he was dogging my Sentra  and his friend on the side yelled for me to go home.... but then~~~~~~yellow, yellow, yellow, green....funny how I came around before him since I was up over 3 car lengths by the end


----------



## Lurker Above (Apr 21, 2003)

i understand they stopped making the s15 silvia over there, too. no more sr20de's in any form, as far as i can make out. nissan's on the low emissions drive, so most of the turbo engines of yore all got the axe at the same time. hence they stuck the largest displacement v6 yet in the z and the infiniti g35...imagine, jdm skylines get smaller versions of the vq35 (vq25dd/vq30dd), i didn't see anything about factory turbos neither. when the new gt-r does come out, it might be n/a like the z and g35...it'll be one powerhouse of an n/a, mind you, and most likely a tuned v6

also, both the z and the g35 are said to have very efficient intakes very close to being full-on cai's (see sarah's article in npm), but since they're already selling injen cai's for the z at my dealer, i guess there's room for improvement

Lurker Above


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Lurker Above said:


> *i understand they stopped making the s15 silvia over there, too. no more sr20de's in any form, as far as i can make out. nissan's on the low emissions drive, so most of the turbo engines of yore all got the axe at the same time. hence they stuck the largest displacement v6 yet in the z and the infiniti g35...imagine, jdm skylines get smaller versions of the vq35 (vq25dd/vq30dd), i didn't see anything about factory turbos neither. when the new gt-r does come out, it might be n/a like the z and g35...it'll be one powerhouse of an n/a, mind you, and most likely a tuned v6
> *


yeah it's unfortunate, the old days of the sr20det and rb26dett are gone....hopefully they'll tune the vq35 some more and beef up the internals, maybe it can be a worthy replacement, but only time will tell.


----------

